

A $349 Apple Watch Only Costs $83.70 to Make: IHS - vivek11439
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/01/apple-watch-cost_n_7188064.html?utm_hp_ref=technology

======
nemexy
Once we add Software/Maintenance/R&D/The Infrastructure/Brand + a healthy
profit margin it makes all the sense in the world :)

------
ljk
R&D costs money too

